# Miscarriage - another reason to quit smoking



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

About 20,000 miscarriages a year can be linked to smoking. PLEASE if you're smoking QUIT. Is smoking that important to you to possibly kill your unborn? Mothers, nothing is more important than your child. NOTHING!

And not only miscarriage, but smoking can cause permeant life long damage to your baby from exposure to smoke the womb.

Don't understand yet? Please read this blog post and you will toss your death sticks in the trash.

Smoking and pregnancy « Smoking and Sex


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Good advice to quit smoking for any reason, not just because of the risk of miscarriage. But, that same thing applies to drinking and many other unhealthy habits which can, and do, affect pregnancy. Unfortunately, my miscarriage, there was no way to know what caused it... no way to detect it beforehand.... I never smoked a day in my life. I never had a drink until WAY after my kids were all weaned. I did all the right things. It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Good advice to quit smoking for any reason, not just because of the risk of miscarriage. But, that same thing applies to drinking and many other unhealthy habits which can, and do, affect pregnancy. Unfortunately, my miscarriage, there was no way to know what caused it... no way to detect it beforehand.... I never smoked a day in my life. I never had a drink until WAY after my kids were all weaned. I did all the right things. It just wasn't meant to be.


Same here. I miscarried a baby after I saw the heartbeat on the ultrasound. I don't smoke. The baby just died.  But I agree that it's best to kick the smoking habit for many reasons!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Grossness. That is so disgusting for me to see a pregnant women smoke. they should make it illegal! yes yes yes!


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

A women's body is the child's body. What you do to your body is what you do to your child. No one would approve a 2 year old smoking. Or a one year old. Who would approve a unborn smoking. Its the greatest sin of a mother


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Smoking...drinking... any drugs that would harm the baby... eating the wrong foods...drinking anything else that would harm the baby. I think there are plenty of "greatest sins" of a mother toward the unborn child, don't you?

I agree, smoking is very harmful. Not just to the mother and unborn child, but also to anyone around. My mother is a smoker. She smoked when she was pregnant with all three of us girls. She still smokes, tho we have tried to get her to stop numerous times over the years. 

My problem, Kelly, is that you address only smoking and call it the "greatest sin". I believe ANYTHING which harms the unborn child fits that category... This includes the above mentioned drinking and drug use. How can one be considered the "greatest sin" when so many OTHER things are equally harmful, if not more so? No one would approve a toddler drinking alcohol. No one would approve a toddler snorting coke or doing any other drugs. Why is your scope limited to just smoking? 

FTR, I agree that a pregnant woman should not smoke. I'm just curious why smoking is what you consider the "greatest sin" :scratchhead:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Also stay away from smokers and houses when possible as second hand smoke can cause alot of problems, only 20% of cigarette smoke is visable to the human eye (that's actually really scary)


----------

